# Gun Case



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been making a gun case for a guy in another state.Its for two civil war handguns.I made it outa walnut and oak.I'll post the finished box when done.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

One more.Gotta sand the burns tho!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Itchy,
Looks like it is coming along very nicely. Post us some finished pics. Also, maybe the fellow you are making it for could send you a pic of the guns in there when he gets it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Good Idea Mike,I'm sure he would do that for me.I really dont make much doin these but it is a hobby and keeps me busy.Itchy


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Made the gun profiles.Still need to roundover the edges and smooth up a bit.The lid and bottom I'll flock a nice Cardinal Red.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Itchy, Nice work. I agree with Mike, some pics with the guns in there would be cool.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Itchy Brother said:


> Made the gun profiles.Still need to roundover the edges and smooth up a bit.The lid and bottom I'll flock a nice Cardinal Red.


Hey itchy looking good so far but I got question for you or anyone that can help. How good is the flocking compared to the adhesive back stuff. I'm making a jewelry box for my daughter and would like to know what works best. I have no idea.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

RRBrown,The flocking I get is in a kit form,the fabic particles ,the adhesive and a cardboard applicator which blows the fabric onto the glue evenly.Its easy to do and pretty tough stuff.With fabric material there are folds to contend with bunching up and almost impossible to get to look good.The brand name I use is DonJer its on the net.Opps! dont know if the pic with the 380 is ok for the site? If so remove it moderator and sry.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are nice cases Itchy. Good job on the cutouts and flocking. On what you mentioned before about the money, sometimes it isn't really about that, is it? I give a lot of stuff away that I make if I know the people would really appreciate it. If someone has treated me nice and I know they would like a nice handmade gift, I give it to them. I have actually been thinking of trying to send a nice peppermill to the Queen of England, just to show her we're not all a bunch of a&^%*s when it comes to giving gifts. An ipod for an 82 year old lady, what an idiot. Just my .02, sorry if I offend anyone.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

I would not worry about offending anyone... Your just stating your opinion and i think your 2 cents is right on track.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Those cases are really nice! I hope you'll post a pic of the revolvers when it's done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking cases Itchy. Once again, you are doing a great job on them. Just one question. This fella that you are making the case for is in another state. So, logic would dictate that his guns are in another state. How do you know the profile shape and size to cut for his guns? Are you using a template? What about final fitting? Do you just hope for the best? I've made cases for things before but I had the piece there with me to make a template and test fit. Just wondering how you do it.
Ken

RRBrown, I'm in agreement with Itchy. I have used the exact same flocking that he uses and it is great stuff. Very easy to use, great results, every time (as long as you are careful applying the glue) and a lot of different colours to choose from.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> RRBrown, I'm in agreement with Itchy. I have used the exact same flocking that he uses and it is great stuff. Very easy to use, great results, every time (as long as you are careful applying the glue) and a lot of different colours to choose from.


 
Thanks Ken I am going to look into the flocking.


----------

